# Off Season Pro's Diet



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

I read that Jay Cutler eats quality foods all the time and once heard in an interview that he doesn't ever want to try fast foods as he might like the taste too much.....

View attachment 1498


Also read another interview with another pro saying off season we have to eat so much that getting enough calories is never going to happen eating chicken and rice all day and can only really happen by eating at least one cheat meal a day. He also said we keep our leaness by using 10+iu's of growth per day.

Seems I might need to earn a bit more money for some growth and a years subscription to McDonalds.


----------



## jamieBhibby (Mar 28, 2011)

hahaha that posts put a wee smile on my face!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

No Pro is going to divulge exactly what they do be that drugs, diet, training etc....of course Pro's eat crap foods at times but not all the time and to be fair who cares???


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

PScarb said:


> of course Pro's eat crap foods at times but not all the time and to be fair who cares???


 Dave Palumbo stated that when he was at his biggest of 300+lb, he had a McDonalds everyday for 8 years.


----------

